# Generation 1 40 inch Masterbuilt Smokers Available



## mds51 (Jun 24, 2014)

I just talked with Masterbuilt today to see if the Father`s Day special mentioned in the last thread was still available and it is not. But a very nice young lady named Hayley informed me that they have over 200 Generation 1 40 inch smokers available for $200.00 plus shipping. Since there are none of the new 40 inch models available in my area Sam`s Clubs I decided to order one of these units. That way i save a few dollars and get the top vent that has worked will with my AMNPS for the past two years. These units are returns from the QVC shopping channel but have been refurbished and carry a new unit warranty. i hope this unit works as well as the cost savings. If you are interested you can contact  Hayley directly at 706-256-3943.

Good Luck
mds51


----------



## hawpi (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd have to say, this is a good deal! I paid $349 plus tax at local Academy this past Friday for my Gen1 MES 40 (I really wanted a Gen1).  Tempting to buy a 2nd and put away, just to be safe.


----------



## mds51 (Jun 24, 2014)

Our Academys here in Oklahoma City do not have them and everyone else around here besides Sam`s Club wants $400.00 for them and they are teh Generation 2s. So if you got a Gen 1 you got a good deal. I have been using my brother`s with the AMNPS for two years with great results. I did not want to try a Gen 2 adn have problems with the AMNPS not working due to the side venting. I hope what I got is what I was told was on sale and it works as well as my brother`s. 

mds51


----------



## bigtimtx (Jun 26, 2014)

hawpi said:


> I'd have to say, this is a good deal! I paid $349 plus tax at local Academy this past Friday for my Gen1 MES 40 (I really wanted a Gen1).  Tempting to buy a 2nd and put away, just to be safe.


Hey Hawpi... Chances are the unit you got from Academy is the all stainless steel model (all of mine have been). I don't believe the one from QVC has this particular distinction...


----------



## hawpi (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, the one I got at Academy is the all stainless model. I ended up going to the Masterbuilt site yesterday, and they had the Gen1 40 listed at $200, and at least the pic is for the all stainless model. I certainly hope they send what they had pictured! (yeah, I couldn't help but buy another at that price)


----------



## bigtimtx (Jun 26, 2014)

Excellent! I assume they're sold out now?


----------



## mds51 (Jun 26, 2014)

I ordered the $200.00 sale Gen I unit and I do believe it has only the Stainless Steel front door  with a window. If it comes in all Stainless Steel then I will be pleasantly suprized for that cost. I have used my brother`s for several years with just the Stainless Steel front and black plastic sides and it has held up and performed well. I posted this deal early as you can see  just to let the members of the forum know that Masterbuilt has over 200 of the Generation I models still available. I do not try to compare or say these are better or worse than othe makes and models. I use this model with the AMAZEN products and have had great results fo the past few years along with a lot of help from the forum. For the cost and if this one works as well as my brother`s I will be a happy man!! Now I have the model that vents out the top and my AMNPS will work well with any modifications
mds51


----------



## backyard smokin (Jun 26, 2014)

I was thinking about buying one of these electric smokers. What are the differences between the Gen 1 and 2's? I have seen here local the 30" for $199 and the 40" for $279 but both of the ones I have seen (Masterbuilt) are just black with no windows. I thought I had read somewhere before that the older ones had wiring issues with them?


----------



## bigtimtx (Jun 26, 2014)

BigTimTX said:


> Hey Hawpi... Chances are the unit you got from Academy is the all stainless steel model (all of mine have been). I don't believe the one from QVC has this particular distinction...


Folks, I just verified that this IS the all stainless steel model and they also have the 30" model for $169 plus shipping...!


----------



## mds51 (Jun 26, 2014)

Then I got a really good deal!!   To answer the other question on the previous thread, the Generation I 40 inch has the vent on the top and Generation II has the vent on the side. I use the AMNPS almost 100% of the time and the Generation I top vent works better with the AMNPS and without any modifications. There are other control features on the Generation II  but the venting is what I am interested and or concerned about!!!
mds51


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 26, 2014)

They appear to be all gone.


----------



## bigtimtx (Jun 26, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> They appear to be all gone.


Bummer...I just spoke with Hayley an hour or so ago and they still had 'some' of the 40" and 'a bunch' of the 30"


----------



## bigtimtx (Jun 26, 2014)

BigTimTX said:


> Bummer...I just spoke with Hayley an hour or so ago and they still had 'some' of the 40" and 'a bunch' of the 30"


BTW- They weren't showing up on the web site, so I called...and was told what they had on hand.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok, I was just looking at the website. Did they mention what shipping might be for the 40"?


----------



## mds51 (Jun 26, 2014)

From Masterbuilt in Georgia to Oklahoma City cost me $60.00. Even with that cost I saved about $70.00 compared to if  i bought it at Sam`s that would have been $300.00 plus tax. I ordered it  Tuesday and it supposed to be delivered Friday or tomorrow. I am ready and might even get a smoke in on Sunday!!! HoooAhhhhhh!!
mds51


----------



## bigtimtx (Jun 26, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> Ok, I was just looking at the website. Did they mention what shipping might be for the 40"?


To Houston, I was quoted $60 as well...


----------



## foamheart (Jun 27, 2014)

Well we will see, I just talked to Haley, mine is shipping next week. I am a happy happy camper if I get what I was told and it works as well as my MES30 does. Heck I didn't even care about the remote thermometer!

No more cutting full packers, of course I can't afford 'em at the prices ya'll be quoting on the boards these days....LOL, no more cutting spare ribs in to pieces! I can smoke just like Da Bear now!!!

<puffs chest out>


----------



## todg (Jul 3, 2014)

how do I know what mine is serial # is 0414 it does not have a glass on the door I bought it at lowes in CDA Idaho 3 weeks ago As most 40" on forum are gas models mine is Elec.

Thanks Todg


----------



## hawpi (Jul 7, 2014)

Todg said:


> how do I know what mine is serial # is 0414 it does not have a glass on the door I bought it at lowes in CDA Idaho 3 weeks ago As most 40" on forum are gas models mine is Elec.
> 
> Thanks Todg


Todg: if your control box is one that attaches on the top at the back, it's Gen 1. If the control is at the front basically flat and built in, then it's Gen 2. These have the window in the door, but the basics are still the same: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133955/2012-mes-40-vs-old-model-mes-40


----------



## todg (Jul 7, 2014)

OK ok thanks it does not have a window but has other thanks.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 9, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Well we will see, I just talked to Haley, mine is shipping next week. I am a happy happy camper if I get what I was told and it works as well as my MES30 does. Heck I didn't even care about the remote thermometer!
> 
> No more cutting full packers, of course I can't afford 'em at the prices ya'll be quoting on the boards these days....LOL, no more cutting spare ribs in to pieces! I can smoke just like Da Bear now!!!
> 
> <puffs chest out>


Well I couldn't stand it anymore and called today...... Its been almost two weeks. Seems the order had slipped thru the cracks.

Its is shipping now tomorrow. MES40 SS (Gen 1/Tested) w/ cold smoker attachment. YEE-HAW!!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I got mine today!

Want to see what a shiny clean one looks like? I took a picture for posterity !!













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 16, 2014






Not too good of a picture. Better with the light on.













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 16, 2014






See that little box on the side?













013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 16, 2014






I never had before, and inside it, its magic........













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 16, 2014






The magic tower of gnomes, where the gnomes constantly refill the smoking chamber with magic dust













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 16, 2014






The sanctum sanctorum where all the gnome magic takes place.













012.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 16, 2014






Put all together and what have you got? Bippity Boppity, Bippity Boppity, Bippity Boppity Boo!!

Going to have to rearrange the designated smoking area tomorrow (LOL..... who would have ever thought I would use those words for a meat smoker and not so I could smoke a Camel), prior to the run it. Then I should be ready for a maiden run.............













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 16, 2014






Not too bad of a deal, of course that is if it runs out good tomorrow.

No more trimmed briskets, or cut ribs, plenty of smoke, room to hang andouille...... yes if it only works now.


----------

